# Almond question from layperson



## PigeonMom86 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello,

I have recently raised a chick from an almond male and grey/white female cross. I thought for sure the chick would be grey and white, but her neck feathers have come in and I swear they are almond. She is also flecked across her back rather than having solid grey or solid white feathers...the feathers have more of a striped appearance. 

Is it possible to get an almond when one of the parents are the typical grey? I suppose the mother could have been a recessive carrier?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

do show us some pic's please


----------



## PigeonMom86 (Dec 11, 2012)

I will! I will try to take some tomorrow and get them posted. I will get some pictures of the chick and both parents.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Half of the babies (statistically, on average) will be almond. Almond itself is a dominant gene. The EXPRESSION of the almond will vary, depending on the colors of the birds the almond gene is present on. That is, to get a classic color almond you usually need one dose of almond, Kite T-pattern, one dose of recessive red. this will give you the warm ground color with nice breaks of color throughout. Did your chick have short-down when hatched and light colored beak? I bet your baby is almond. BTW if the parentage was reveresed (almond female with regular male) all male babies would be almond and all female babies non-almond. However, in your case the baby could be male or female.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

We would like to see a photo of the bird in question!


----------

